# Colour processing and printing, do it yourself?



## Lesley (May 13, 2004)

Hi,
I've recently jumped head first into the world of colour photography and was wondering if it is best to process and print the film yourself, even if it's slide film? If not, where are the best places to have it done for you and is it expensive?  I'm using Fujichrome Velvia or Sensia.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 13, 2004)

I hand printed RA color prints in college, but never at home.  The cost and toxicity of the chems were prohibative.  A good photog buddy of mine used to regularly print his own Ilfochrome prints.  He stopped doing it when he got married and started having kids; said it was way too toxic for family life.  

Of course it's easy for me to say it's too expensive, etc..., I'm into BW.


----------

